# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  I think being lucid sucks to a point......

## LucidGirl2088

* I think lucid sucks to a point because I ALWAYS know i'm dreaming...and when I have those shopping dreams I know I'm not really going to get that stuff. so sometimes being lucid sucks.  *

----------


## Rtex

Intersting point of view you have there,
Can't say I blame you. That is a low point in lucid dreaming. Not being able to bring things back. BUT, I would say 80% or more of the people in here would envy you. Most haven't lucid dreamt at all. 

My advice to you is this. Since you can shop/buy clothes in real life Why do it in a dream? Why not do something you can't do in real life.

Just a thought.

----------


## LucidGirl2088

* Thanx for the thought......it does help. And you have a point to..... *

----------


## evangel

RTex has a good point. If you are lucid that much, you should experiment! Imagine outside of the box. I'm lucid nearly each time I fall asleep, but each dream is unique. I imagine the impossible and I'm realizing that the "impossibilities" (possibilities) are infinite!!! That's the wonderful thing about the ability to dream lucidly. Just a few examples of the best dreams I've had: flying in outer space, speaking fluently in unknown languages, competing with olympic athletes, composing symphonies, etc. In the dream world, you're only limited by your imagination.

----------


## DreamCoil

Yeah... you could transform yourself into a dragon or something, or you could turn invisable and surprise Dream characters in your dream, and of course fight Matrix style. The possibilities!   ::twisted::

----------


## Serinanth

mmm my dragon form in the dream world feels so right   :smiley: 

I do agree with you lucidgirl, it sucks sometimes, being lucid all the time. It plays havoc on ones sense of reality, I've argued with people here and in the dream world as to what reality was... It started to drive me nuts untill I just decided to take "now" as real

----------


## WS6_KID

LOL.  I was just think about this.  I had gotten a TON of stuff for my car and I was having a grand time driving it.  Then I woke up pissed! 

 ::lol::    Oh well

----------


## Serinanth

heeh, the work dreams are the worst, you wake up and think aww crap I gotta go to work AGAIN?!  ::o:    :x

----------


## Ginko

If you get tired of lucid dreaming, then y dont you just regulary dream like the rest of us. Im sorry, im just so mad you know how to lucid dream and i dont. I never thought of the fact that you cant not help become lucid or once you go lucid you dont want to go bak to regular dreaming.

----------


## Serinanth

Yeah It's just something I cannot control, it's like I wake up in another place and end up staying there for varying amounts of time.  Most of the time the place is stable and real like this one, other times it's a little funky and that's just because the natural laws there are different. I get to dream normally when it's a dream within dream but well you get the idea how something like that would get you all confuzzled.  

So I go to sleep here, wake up someplace then end up waking up here again, sure my body is rested but "I" don't get a chance to rest I'm usualy tired my memory is shot to hell too. So yes it sucks sometimes if you cannot control it. But I said it in another thread the experiences I have gained are a blessing.  I wouldn't want to change besides if I drink enough Guinness I just pass the F&#$ (prolly just don't remember anything) well anywhoo... 

Shawndow, patience,   :smiley:   if lucidity is really something you wish to obtain in your dreams you will eventually do so. If the fact that you havent had any luck with lucidity really ticks you off so much focus that energy into something constructive, frustration will just make things more difficult, you have an entire lifetime to do this. 

Look into meditation, start a dream journal and try the reality checks, they seem to work with allot of other people.  There are a bunch of people here that seem to know some good techniques peruse the forums and give em a shot   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sly

One thing to try, if you think you're ready, is to conjour up dead relatives you'd like to talk to.

Preferably ones you know pretty well..too. The person in your dream is the person they way you know them, so 90% of the time you'll probly have a good experience..however you could always lose the depth of lucidity and have a very disturbing and emotional encounter.

----------

